# clues for films.



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not sure what you're looking for....explain a little bit more.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I think you're meaning some items around your house that will tie in with a horror movie? If so here's my ideas:

Sweeny Todd








This was a old straight razor belonging to my FatherInLaw (you can find these at flea markets or even get prop ones online) and a thrift store shadowbox frame. I made a paper label and tore the edges and tea-stained the paper... it reads:
_Evidence ID: 10312011
Date Collected: 13 October 1888
Description: Straight razor found near body of victim discovered in crypt beneath St. Dunstan._

Friday The 13th series
Make a fake brochure for the "Camp Crystal Lake" and leave it laying on a table.

Hellraiser
Puzzlebox - could make one or buy one 

Blair Witch Project
The little twig doll figures hanging from a light fixture or down a hall way


Nighmare on Elm Street 
Old brown fedora and red/green sweater hanging on a coatrack or over a chair...


The Shining
Either REDRUM on a wall across a mirror, or a typewriter with the "all work and no play" line typed all over

The Exorcist
A Ouija board with a note saying "Captain Howdy says hello" or a can of pea soup and several vials of holy water nearby

Shawn of the Dead
A bloody cricket bat 

Zombieland
box of twinkies, and a toy car (they make them bigger than the matchbox size) with the number "3" painted on the side, and a bottle of code red Mountain Dew




There's some great ideas in this thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/51786-horror-movie-prop-game.html


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you only want horror films clues?


----------



## mockingjay (Sep 29, 2012)

yeh scary films, horror films either. ahh thanks thats some good ideas


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I painted a door for my last party that had Candyman's face and another sign next to it with "sweets for the sweet" since thats spray painted everywhere in the movie. 

How about a table with knick knacks with a penguin facing due east? I love Misery


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Mannaquin head in a box addressed to David Mills - Seven

Handbook for the recently Deceased - Betelgeuse


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I love this idea, I have done horror movie rounds while everyone was eating... if you need anything like that, I have 60 plus movie stills in a pdf - 2 pictures to a page i cut and mounted on presentation foam board... 10 at a time for people to guess ... 6 rounds through dinner..


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

celipops said:


> I love this idea, I have done horror movie rounds while everyone was eating... if you need anything like that, I have 60 plus movie stills in a pdf - 2 pictures to a page i cut and mounted on presentation foam board... 10 at a time for people to guess ... 6 rounds through dinner..


This a great idea! I may have to sneak into the darkness of night and snatch it from y....Oh! pdf's, well that could work too!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL! You can have the PDF's or the publisher files, At least with the publisher files - you can use the format and edit and add to it quickly and easily.
Just message me your email and they are yours.


----------

